# 1958 Masey Ferguson 65



## edandjane (Jul 17, 2012)

This tractor has been in my family for a long time.Still runs great. It is a high center,wide wheel base,2 speed transmission.I have no ideal what its worth and need to find out.also has a BMB 7ft. brush hog.can someone tell me roughly what theyre worth.


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

Gas or diesel? Pictures? Tractorhouse.com is a good source for pricing.


----------

